# Everything windows-related becomes slow at certain point.



## Jujung (Oct 26, 2012)

I don't even know what the conditions are, but after using windows for awhile (about 0.5 ~2 hours), everything window-related things becomes slow to... everything, like:

1.When I click on a menu of charm bar, it just freezes and doesn't show the submenu. 
2.When I right-click on task bar or background, it doesn't show the pop-up menu rightaway, but it's delayed to show it for about 5+ seconds(it becomes more severe as time goes on).
3.The delay even applies to "Shut Down Windows" window. Clicking on drop-down menu becomes also impaired.

And I found those:
1.Other not-windows applications(chrome, photoshop etc.) are not affected.
2.I ran RAM diagnostic tool and it showed no error.
3.Anti-virus and anti-malware programs also found no problems.
4.A temporary fix to this is rebooting pc or restarting explorer.exe. After restarting explorer.exe, the problems are gone.

I'd just love to reinstall Windows if I could, but I have no time for installing all the apps, and the repair install doesn't somehow work for me (it only shows "keep personal files" option). Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Since this can happen within a two hour time frame, can you test the issue in Safe Mode?

Do you have a file named: C:\Windows\System32\ODBCCP32.CPL?


----------



## Jujung (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm not sure I can trigger the issue in safe mode as I don't even know how it occurs in normal mode, but I'll try.

There's no ODBCCP32.CPL but only ODBCCP32.DLL in System32.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Jujung said:


> I'm not sure I can trigger the issue in safe mode as I don't even know how it occurs in normal mode, but I'll try.
> 
> There's no ODBCCP32.CPL but only ODBCCP32.DLL in System32.


I think you misunderstood masterchief. What he must have meant is boot into safe mode and use the pc for as long as it would normally take for the lag to start happening and get worse (ideally two hours) then report back if it happens in safe mode too. You could just let it sit idle, but you will need to change power settings to prevent it from going to sleep if you won't be using it all that time. While in safe mode, open Event Viewer and filter for errors under Applications and System subsections, especially for the past few days that the lag has been happening. You could export the filtered logs, zip them and attach them here so we can have a look.

Let's have a look at your list of installed programs (Control Panel). It's possible you installed a program that adds a shell extension and it's causing problems with explorer. In such a case, the third party extension would not be loaded in safe mode and the lag wouldn't happen. I once had this problem with a thumbnail provider for video files (came with a codec pack I had installed).


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Run WMI #57 for a complete listing of installed software -

Windows Management Instrumentation (WMI) - (Windows 10, 8.1, 8, 7, Vista) - Sysnative Forums

HTML is preferred as it is easier to read.

Run the HTML version. Upon completion, the HTML page will open in your web browser. 

Save the HTML file; zip it up and attach to your next post.

`


----------



## Jujung (Oct 26, 2012)

@Stancestans It seems the issue doesn't occur automatically as idling for hours isn't triggering it. And it's somewhat hard to use PC in safe mode as I do normally.

@jcgriff2 File attached.

Thank you all for the help.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Let's look at start-up apps.

Run AutoRuns from Microsoft TechNet; Save as an ARN file (default file ext).

https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb963902

Zip up the ARN file & attach to next post.


----------



## Jujung (Oct 26, 2012)

Here it is.


----------



## Jujung (Oct 26, 2012)

It seems I'm not the only one with this issue, and is actually caused by recent windows update KB3033889, I guess I have to delete the update and watch.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Please report back how it goes.


----------



## Jujung (Oct 26, 2012)

I think removing the update solved the issue. I guess I'll have to wait till MS actually fixes this, as it seems to be an important update. Thank you all.


----------

